# Okra



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

this is how i like my okra best . freshly cut ,sliced , salt and light roll in yellow corn meal . I use very little oil and flip them around in it to cover the meal as none is left in the pan. turn down the heat and let them cook slowly then turn up to brown towards the end.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

I’d eat that all day long and lick the plate lol


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Okra is like shrimp - you can't cook it wrong. And I'm surprised more people don't eat it boiled. You just have to remember to cross your legs.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

looks good to me.
mine comes out a little differently. i soak the cut pods in buttermilk for a few min. drain the liquid which is very viscous. toss in a mixture of half cornmeal and plain flour with tony's seasonings. roll and tumble the okra in a plastic bag. don't worry, the breading will not fall off. i'll take some pics when i fry okra again but i will tell you, this method coats all of the okra and frys up just like fast food places.
jack


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Bodupp said:


> Okra is like shrimp - you can't cook it wrong. And I'm surprised more people don't eat it boiled. You just have to remember to cross your legs.


Very true to all statements lol


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

jack2 said:


> looks good to me.
> mine comes out a little differently. i soak the cut pods in buttermilk for a few min. drain the liquid which is very viscous. toss in a mixture of half cornmeal and plain flour with tony's seasonings. roll and tumble the okra in a plastic bag. don't worry, the breading will not fall off. i'll take some pics when i fry okra again but i will tell you, this method coats all of the okra and frys up just like fast food places.
> jack


That's how I like it.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i found some in the frezarator.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)




----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)




----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)




----------



## wwalkeriv (Jan 31, 2020)

Both batches of okra look fantastic. You want to know a vegetable you better know how to make or you won’t get it? Fried squash. My grandmother made the best fried squash I’ve ever had. It’s a shame no one serves it at a restaurant.


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

wwalkeriv said:


> Both batches of okra look fantastic. You want to know a vegetable you better know how to make or you won’t get it? Fried squash. My grandmother made the best fried squash I’ve ever had. It’s a shame no one serves it at a restaurant.


Fried white squash.


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Both fried okras look amazing. My favorite veggie next to potatoes.


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

those do look good jack and taste better with some bacon fat LOL 
i only use enough veg oil to coat the meal and frying dry on medium keeps that good slimmy stuff inside while the small about of meal and oil brown . because okra will soak up oil quickly i have adapted this method . also seldom boil vegetables and prefer steam . just walked outside and cut a few , wrapped them in a wet paper towel and tied it in a Walmart bag then 1 min in the microwave followed by 2 min of not opening it while it steams . quick and easy with no clean up 
thinking on planting another row now to see how that works out .


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

HighCotton said:


> Fried white squash.


I need to know more. What is white squash? And damn it! This is After Jacks post I hope it’s not like white row. Lol


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

photo of just how little oil i cook with


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

which is your favorite oil to use? veggie, corn, p-nut etc.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Whatsomater, nobody likes em pickled sides me? 

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

you mean, like this?









plain, garlic, or cinnamon.
jack


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

jack2 said:


> you mean, like this?
> View attachment 1091049
> 
> 
> ...


The ultimate edible Bloody Mary swizzle stick.


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

I love it off the grill. Toss it with olive oil, salt, pepper and a little slap ya momma spice. Most of it gets eaten while I’m cooking.


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

LY-zer said:


> which is your favorite oil to use? veggie, corn, p-nut etc.


no favorite really just use as little as possible. this is why okra is the one thing i can not buy fresh and why i grow it


----------

